# Wheeler 4880 - 1994 - Images - Extinct



## deadmanschest (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi all - thought I'd post a few pics of a 1994 Wheeler 4880 that I built up as an SS.

Have no knowledge of Taiwanese Wheeler at all, apparently some German interest, but no into at all.

So VRC (maybe) but "Extinct" has to count for something...hehe...

Light and lively ride, climbs nicely. Long rear triangle for small bike.

There are little or no pics to be found on the internet, so here's three.









Left View









Tange Strut









Taiwanese Chro-moly frame ("Optima"), Tange Struts GS2 MCU elastomer 50mm fork, Aheadset 1 1/8" threadless, SRAM 7 speed GripShift, nice Dia-compe levers that fit with the GripShift, terrible Alivio Shimano-isms for stock drivetrain - some 64mmBCD cranks with riveted steel triple rings and such, heavy ugly Alivio derailleurs, . Wheels are Alivio Parallax with ACOR AC26 ? rims.

The frame with cartridge BB in place weighs a little over 4.5 lbs, the Tange fork is about 3 lbs. Needed the high rise stem as my weight really sags the little fork....

The stem, bars, cranks, pedals and saddle are replaced. Otherwise stock. The bike weighs sub- 24 lbs on the bathroom scale method, and is quick..

Nice little bike, fun to ride.

Cheers
dmc


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

Nice bike.

Get rid of those bar ends. That's so, like, the worst thing you can do to a bike. There's no reason for it. :nono:


----------



## deadmanschest (Apr 15, 2007)

*Its got one gear.......*



ameybrook said:


> Nice bike.
> 
> Get rid of those bar ends. That's so, like, the worst thing you can do to a bike. There's no reason for it. :nono:


 Its got one gear, a bell and bar ends - just as it's supposed to..

In fact, when you're in the steeps, there are about 30 reasons per minute (rpm) for barends.

dmc.


----------

